# Balcony People



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2008)

A long time ago, a friend gave me a book, Balcony People. It is a small, girly, good-feelings book, but I think of it now, because we are "balcony people". We are standing in the balcony cheering as hard as we can for those who are taking the exam this week. Most of us have been there before and know how it feels. Some are still anticipating the chance to see how it feels. But, we all are cheering for the ones who will be "performing" this week and hoping that they give the best performance of their lives. I just hope you can feel the encouragement this week and know that we're here to support you.

Good luck to all. :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## cocoloco (Apr 9, 2008)

Great thoughts... Thanks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck guys/gals!!


----------



## ccollet (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks,

its starting to get bad when people in line recognize you from the last attempt.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2008)

ccollet said:


> thanks,
> its starting to get bad when people in line recognize you from the last attempt.


I'm cheering extra hard for you, because I know how that feels. Good luck. (I passed on 4th try.)


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 9, 2008)

ccollet said:


> thanks,
> its starting to get bad when people in line recognize you from the last attempt.


if those people are in line too, then they're in the same boat. Good luck and hope this is the last time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2008)

^ That's when it's time to take advantage of NCEES's "Buy 4 exams and get the fifth one free" promotion.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2008)

^I'm glad I didn't have to redeem my coupon.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the term balcony people much better than the being part of the peanut gallery.

Good luck to all. Just remember to breathe. You CAN do it.


----------



## BluSkyy (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, yeah, cheering you guys on too.

I just thought of something I want to say. I remember sitting down and starting on the first question and blanking. Freaked me out. If when that happens, don't worry! It's early, and it happens to many many people. Move on to something familiar, get your brain working...you'll remember what's going on. Don't psych yourself out. Pulling for you all!


----------



## csb (Apr 9, 2008)

ccollet said:


> thanks,
> its starting to get bad when people in line recognize you from the last attempt.


I think I feel the worst about posting I failed here. So many people were passing last December...everyday they just rolled in that more and more people had passed. Having to go through another excruciating wait on results seems like the worst part. At least it's not Christmas? No, that doesn't make it better.

Thanks for all the support, everyone. Here's hoping a make the banner this time


----------



## ccollet (Apr 9, 2008)

csb said:


> I think I feel the worst about posting I failed here. So many people were passing last December...everyday they just rolled in that more and more people had passed. Having to go through another excruciating wait on results seems like the worst part. At least it's not Christmas? No, that doesn't make it better.
> Thanks for all the support, everyone. Here's hoping a make the banner this time


last time (3rd attempt) i only studied 4-5 hours so i expected to fail (boy i hate that word).

so it wasn't really that bad/depressing, till i did the diagnostic and found i got 55/80

this time i am more prepared (but not a lot more) so i expect more from myself.

and a "not pass" letter will hit a little harder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck everyone !!!!

Balcony Cheer ---&gt;








ccollet said:


> its starting to get bad when people in line recognize you from the last attempt.


When you pass ... you aren't going to worry about how many times you had to wait in line. 



csb said:


> Thanks for all the support, everyone. Here's hoping a make the banner this time


We are looking forward to your banner appearance!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 9, 2008)

Only two more days until it's all over.

Remember, you're going in for war. Kick this test's ass!

Good luck PE hopefuls! Do us proud!


----------



## jfusilloPE (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck...

but there's no need for luck because you all know you can do it!


----------



## Dleg (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheering? I'm more in the heckling and laughing at you crowd. Like the grumpy old men on the Muppet Show.

(Statler and Waldorf?)






Just kidding. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ktulu (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone taking the PE exam on Friday and the FE on Saturday..

I wish you the best!!

ktulu


----------



## CE0502 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck to all who are taking the exam! I definitely agree with BluSkyy's comments too. I was one of those people who blanked when I read the first question, but found something that looked familiar and got the brain working and fired up and passed the 2nd time.

You can do it!!! Stay calm and focused. Count on celebrating twice - once after the exam is over, and again when you get your good news!!!


----------

